# dog cages



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 13, 2009)

Ive been thinking about getting a 7.5' x 13' chain link dog cage 6' tall. should I cover the top? It doesnt seem likely that a tegu would climb six feet of chain link, but i dont know. If I get the set up I'll use chicken wire 1.5' below the surface.does anyone out there house tegus in chain link dog cages? If so what advice can you give me?


----------



## crox (Jul 13, 2009)

:rant


----------



## Tux (Jul 14, 2009)

climb, fall injury the end

or constant nose rubbing = injury 

or...well you get it.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 14, 2009)

yea i saw a vid on you tube of a tegu clibing up chain link fence they cn do it.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jul 14, 2009)

You could always just make a little wall at the bottom of the cage going up like 3' so the tegu can't just climb up. Like use corrugated plastic as the barrier around the bottom. You could even use plywood.

If you don't make something around the bottom though so they can't get out then don't use the cage. For the above reasons.

Good luck!


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 14, 2009)

Already considered him climbing. im gonna use tin sheeting at the bottom and fasten it to the chain link. also gonna use chicken wire (heavy guage ) on the bottom about 1.5-2' deep. will also fasten the wire to the kennel bottom.and finally gonna get a top for it.its gonna be some work,but its not too expensive. I found a 10x10' for $200!! that comes with a door and is 6'tall


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 30, 2009)

[



/img]


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jul 30, 2009)

[/img] several pictures of a 10x10 dog kennel converted into a tuge cage


----------

